# Don't work for Uber if you do your a fool



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

I am a disabled vet with a service dog with a 4.35 rating working for Uber in Colorado Springs CO and had my account deactivated.

I have dealt with as a female Uber driver with some riders threatening aggressive, physical threats of harm and abusive drunk riders even a rider threatening to hurt my service dog,
Even a female drunk passenger of a rider who sexually reached between my legs and sexually assaulted me from the system and I have always submitted reports of incidents and rated the clients poorly for their behavior or the conduct of there passengers. 

Great deal of some riders cannot be forced to rate drivers as some cannot be bothered to rate us appropriately.

And the system allows riders with bad behavior to retaliate and victimise the drivers. I have dealt with riders some having 2.0 and 3.0 ratings.

I believe i am being unfairly treated and discriminated against. 
I am shocked i am being victimised now by Uber now allowing bad riders to harm there drivers especially females and not being protected from retaliation of bad riders.

Jamie


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I am a disabled vet with a service dog with a 4.35 rating working for Uber in Colorado Springs CO and had my account deactivated.
> 
> I have dealt with as a female Uber driver with some riders threatening aggressive, physical threats of harm and abusive drunk riders even a rider threatening to hurt my service dog,
> Even a female drunk passenger of a rider who sexually reached between my legs and sexually assaulted me from the system and I have always submitted reports of incidents and rated the clients poorly for their behavior or the conduct of there passengers.
> ...


...I am pondering my response.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I am a disabled vet with a service dog with a 4.35 rating working for Uber in Colorado Springs CO and had my account deactivated.
> 
> I have dealt with as a female Uber driver with some riders threatening aggressive, physical threats of harm and abusive drunk riders even a rider threatening to hurt my service dog,
> Even a female drunk passenger of a rider who sexually reached between my legs and sexually assaulted me from the system and I have always submitted reports of incidents and rated the clients poorly for their behavior or the conduct of there passengers.
> ...


Reading between the lines....it sounds as if you have really been dealt piss poor cards. Also sounds like you really have some guts. Riders that victimize you (or your dog) have a special hell reserved for them (I hope). Any chance that local media might be interested in your story. That might light a fire under Uber. I wish you an extra ration of good fortune.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm sorry to bring up the elephant in the room...but personal feelings aside...is driving for Uber really the right job for someone with a service animal? Many people aren't comfortable with large dogs, especially in a tightly closed space, and on top of that -- it must have always been a bad 'surprise' to your riders when you showed up with a dog. 

Did Uber give you an opportunity to bring up your rating before deactivating you? They will typically warn drivers and put drivers on a 4-week probation period, giving them a (limited) opportunity to bring up their rating.


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

My profile shows my Service Dog in my picture so the rider can choose wether they want to ride with us or not and I don't have to under the ADA federal law to have show my document and prescription of a Service Dog. But I submitted it to Uber knowing I was the first of the kind of a Driver with a Service Dog on board. Under federal law we as drivers of ADA cannot refuse a Service Dog onboard our vehicles. That carrys over to Uber refusing me as a partner having my Service Dog on board. Or Uber would face felony charges. they cannot discriminate against a disabled veteran female with a Service Dog.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

It seems like your best option is to look for a great attorney and make money from uber the old fashioned real American way! Good luck! Hope you win!

And thank you for serving!


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Social Media and local media is your friend. Don't go down without a fight !


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

If you are driving UberX and have only 4 seats, your friend protector taking up one, then technically your situation doesn't qualify for number of available seats. Jes sayin'


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

I was just going to ask the same thing.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If you are driving UberX and have only 4 seats, your friend protector taking up one, then technically your situation doesn't qualify for number of available seats. Jes sayin'


perhaps the "reasonable accommodation" exception might apply here


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> perhaps the "reasonable accommodation" exception might apply here


nevertheless a hungry lawyer might like this


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> perhaps the "reasonable accommodation" exception might apply here


I doubt independent contractors fall under that rule for too many things other than Uber being short of drivers.

As far as having a potential attack dog in the vehicle with pax? I might suggest that if you had suitable insurance to cover, specifically, any pax getting their face bit off they might reconsider.

Otherwise people who start blowing the potential molestation card or didn't call the cops in prior possible episodes need to be moved along. Again, jes sayin.

We're independent contractors. It's not Uber's job to babysit.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I doubt independent contractors fall under that rule for too many things other than Uber being short of drivers.
> 
> As far as having a potential attack dog in the vehicle with pax? I might suggest that if you had suitable insurance to cover, specifically, any pax getting their face bit off they might reconsider.
> 
> ...


valid points


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

So much for UBER MILITARY. 

honestly that sort of stuff shouldnt happen to anyone. Am ver sorry this has happened to you jamie93.

How is it working out with your dog in general terms. We have dogs for diggers here and am a huge supporter of it


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

unter ling said:


> So much for UBER MILITARY.
> 
> honestly that sort of stuff shouldnt happen to anyone. Am ver sorry this has happened to you jamie93.
> 
> How is it working out with your dog in general terms. We have dogs for diggers here and am a huge supporter of it


diggers?? Is that soldiers?


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

My Service Dog Is a registered Service dog. And if I am discriminated as requiring this dog prescribed for me by my Doctor is protected by federal law. These dogs are unique.


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

Diggers is a Australian term for soldiers.


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

uber isn't what they seem to be with all the class action suits against them from drivers etc. they aren't the company they say they are with most insurance companies voiding your insurance for working for a ride sharing company. There is so much lies and smoke and mirrors going on. Look at Travis the CEO record of companies he has started being sued in the million dollars. And the unfair practices he has done. YouTube and Google uber complaints. This company isn't as clean as it seems. The mistreated thousands of drivers working or abused or deserted by the company cannot be wrong.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> My Service Dog Is a registered Service dog. And if I am discriminated as requiring this dog prescribed for me by my Doctor is protected by federal law. These dogs are unique.


Simply put: you're not protected by federal law. http://www.disabilityrightsca.org/pubs/506801.htm#_Toc264294456

7.Are independent contractors or volunteers protected as "employees" within the meaning of the ADA?

No. Independent contractors are not regarded as employees within the meaning of the ADA and the FEHA.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> My profile shows my Service Dog in my picture so the rider can choose wether they want to ride with us or not and I don't have to under the ADA federal law to have show my document and prescription of a Service Dog. But I submitted it to Uber knowing I was the first of the kind of a Driver with a Service Dog on board. Under federal law we as drivers of ADA cannot refuse a Service Dog onboard our vehicles. That carrys over to Uber refusing me as a partner having my Service Dog on board. Or Uber would face felony charges. they cannot discriminate against a disabled veteran female with a Service Dog.





Jamie93 said:


> My Service Dog Is a registered Service dog. And if I am discriminated as requiring this dog prescribed for me by my Doctor is protected by federal law. These dogs are unique.


 Was your low rating the reason of your deactivation? If so, did Uber give you the opportunity to bring up your rating?


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

Those with disability so are allowed by SSI to 20 hours per week. And I cannot discriminated against having a service dog. And me being a disabled veteran I should know the law well enough to protect my interests and rights against wrongful and unjust confrontation.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> Those with disability so are allowed by SSI to 20 hours per week. And I cannot discriminated against having a service dog. And me being a disabled veteran I should know the law well enough to protect my interests and rights against wrongful and unjust confrontation.


What part of "ADA doesn't protect independent contractors" is unclear?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> Those with disability so are allowed by SSI to 20 hours per week. And I cannot discriminated against having a service dog. And me being a disabled veteran I should know the law well enough to protect my interests and rights against wrongful and unjust confrontation.


Was your low rating the reason of your deactivation? If so, did Uber give you the opportunity to bring up your rating?


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

uber sent me a notification on 10/26 warning me of a low rating via a automated email.by the 10/28 they deactivated my account and alleged they gave me enough time to rectify the rating I have recieved


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> uber sent me a notification on 10/26 warning me of a low rating via a automated email.by the 10/28 they deactivated my account and alleged they gave me enough time to rectify the rating I have recieved


Uber (typically) deactivates any driver under a 4.4 average. I believe our contracts say 4.7 but that may vary by market. They do let people slide to 4.5 but I think that's usually the limit. Were you not aware of the (nonsense) rating standards?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Obviously you are a very brave woman being an ex service person. Braver than the average woman, which is saying a lot. Get yourself one of those no win no fee lawyers and take them on girl. Even if you dont win your case, uber will spit nails about all the publicity. In my mind anything that causes uber embarrassment is a win for drivers.


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

They Uber just notified on the 10/26 that I had dropped below the standards at 4.35. They gave me three days to better my ratings which was ridiculous.
What's your problem uber driver 007 with a disabled veteran allowed to earn a litte extra when they are placed on a permanent disability?

Have you really listened to others feeling that they have been wrongfully treated by Uber. Are you one of the management of Uber? Is that you interest.


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

I can see both sides but I have to agree with leaving your service animal home. I too have a service dog but there is no way I can use his service while driving, so I thereforth leave him home. I have cargo space in my Prius and do have enough room for him plus 4 riders but it's just not worth it. I wish you the best though!


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

He is my seizure and PTSD Service Dog no one has the right to say I have to do without him medically. If you have been prescribed by a Dr a service dog due to a medical condition. No company or individual has the right to impede your medical condition and cause your condition to be impeded. There's those that don't understand and discriminate how important our Service Dogs are to our health as they don't have to live with the mental and physical issues we live with every day. I live with 20 years army service injuries and added another 10 years with DOD in Iraq and Afghanistan being blown up and shot up. And I am being told that doesn't matter. And I am surviving the best I can.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> diggers?? Is that soldiers?


Yes sauce that refers to our army service men and women. The term originated from when they would dig the trenches. Here there are programmes to help recently returned servicemen/women who need assistance to provided with assistance dogs. Here we call it dogs for diggers, in the U.K they call it hounds for heroes. We are big fans of this service and am interested how well it works for jamie93.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> They Uber just notified on the 10/26 that I had dropped below the standards at 4.35. They gave me three days to better my ratings which was ridiculous.
> What's your problem uber driver 007 with a disabled veteran allowed to earn a litte extra when they are placed on a permanent disability?
> 
> Have you really listened to others feeling that they have been wrongfully treated by Uber. Are you one of the management of Uber? Is that you interest.


You can read my post-history to see how pro-Uber I'm.

I'm not sure what you're trying to do here. Uber didn't deactivate you because of your disability. They applied the same criteria they do for everyone else.

WHY do you feel the need to constantly bring up your disability in every post you're making? There's NO evidence that Uber wrong'ed you because of your disability or service animal.

The blind-sighted posters can cheer you on and tell you to get a lawyer, etc; but based on what? Why do you feel you were discriminated against by Uber (not your riders)?

How long were you driving for Uber? How many rides under your belt? If you post facts maybe someone can give you meaningful advice as to how to get Uber to listen to you vs the bs 'get a lawyer' crap.


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have worked for uber 5 months. And I have had it pointed out by uber they prefer just my profile picture then just me and my Service Dog. But I don't want wasted trips to collect riders that don't understand that a service dog is on board and waste my time and fuel. A great deal of my riders love my service dog roscoe as he is very much by himself and doesn't intrude on there personal space in the rear of my Suv.


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> He is my seizure and PTSD Service Dog no one has the right to say I have to do without him medically. If you have been prescribed by a Dr a service dog due to a medical condition. No company or individual has the right to impede your medical condition and cause your condition to be impeded. There's those that don't understand and discriminate how important our Service Dogs are to our health as they don't have to live with the mental and physical issues we live with every day.


I completely understand but you have seizures and you drive for Uber? I am not sure that is the safest thing to do. Not saying you shouldn't work but maybe this rating thing was a blessing in disguise. Like what 007 said, Uber didn't discriminate against you, maybe your riders did. I would be on your side if Uber contacted you because they were getting complaints about your service dog but your ratings is the reason you were deactivated not your animal. I know what it's like to be discriminated against, no. 1 being black, no. 2 being a female, and no. 3 having a service animal, so I understand but this is irrelevant to your situation. Take care and good luck with your future endeavors!


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

My condition is controlled by medications and he is my service dog to be my safe guard and for the PTSD. I passed a Uber DOT medical even as a cancer survivor. No one can say I cannot work and earn a little extra on my disability to survive. You think its easy surviving as a disabled veteran. Or I choose to live my life like this. You have to be crazy.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber_Stephanie said:


> I completely understand but you have seizures and you drive for Uber? I am not sure that is the safest thing to do. Not saying you shouldn't work but maybe this rating thing was a blessing in disguise. Like what 007 said, Uber didn't discriminate against you, maybe your riders did. I would be on your side if Uber contacted you because they were getting complaints about your service dog but your ratings is the reason you were deactivated not your animal. I know what it's like to be discriminated against, no. 1 being black, no. 2 being a female, and no. 3 having a service animal, so I understand but this is irrelevant to your situation. Take care and good luck with your future endeavors!


Just a question, do you feel that your rating may take a hit if you had your service dog with you? Was thinking that maybe the service dog was apart of it. Perhaps riders felt uncomfortable feeling that their driver needed their assistance dog with them. You are both very brave in doing this whether your dogs are with you or not, you both deserve credit for getting out there and doing what you can.


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> My condition is controlled by medications and he is my service dog to be my safe guard and for the PTSD. I passed a Uber DOT medical even as a cancer survivor. No one can say I cannot work and earn a little extra on my disability to survive. You think its easy surviving as a disabled veteran. Or I choose to live my life like this. You have to be crazy.


Who said any of this? If you are this combative when someone is giving you kind honest advise then I understand your rating. Mine meanwhile is 4.95. Deuces!


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes but my service dog is necessary to my survival. But if others that inquiries about I explain and if they want to judge me for having him. I am sorry for them. They can never understand what these Service dogs are too our lives. But that's selfish of them as they don't care about anyone but themselves.


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

Uber Stephanie you have not stood up for your rights by the sounds of it and did without your Service Dog. Why where you ever prescribed or issued a service dog. If you don't have the legal right to use it. No one has the right to impede your medical welfare.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Jesus. If I was a rider you'd be 1 starred no doubt.

I wish the best for you, but having seen a driver going into a seizure leaving the starting line at one of my earliest races, I would not want to be in a car that you're driving.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> My condition is controlled by medications and he is my service dog to be my safe guard and for the PTSD. I passed a Uber DOT medical even as a cancer survivor. No one can say I cannot work and earn a little extra on my disability to survive. You think its easy surviving as a disabled veteran. Or I choose to live my life like this. You have to be crazy.


You are an independent contractor. You agreed to their contract terms, your ratings didn't meet the requirements. As much as I deplore Uber and their tactics, you have no case to win, except perhaps one of public opinion. As a military spouse, and part owner of a vet owned, operated and staffed livery service, it pains me to say that I'm not sure the public opinion case is yours to win either. We will do all we can to employ vets, but could not accommodate a driver's service animal in our vehicle for a myriad of reasons. I'd do whatever possible to offer dispatch, reservations, back office positions. But we have real employees - again, you are an IC. Not much ADA influence there. As for seizures, at least here, a DOT physical would not be enough, because a doctor must certify treatment and at least 6 mos seizure free.

I wish you luck, but agree with another poster who suggested this may not be the ideal job choice for you. not that there is any shame in that. I may help run our company, I own the IT, process and education, marketing and promotional aspects, but there is no way in hell I could be a chauffeur. I am lacking in my spatial relations skills, I tend to drop the f bomb behind the wheel like a Tourette patient, and am nearly physically unable to pass on a two lane highway without closing my eyes in fear. My operations mgr said I could be a top notch DC cabby!


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> You are an independent contractor. You agreed to their contract terms, your ratings didn't meet the requirements. As much as I deplore Uber and their tactics, you have no case to win, except perhaps one of public opinion. As a military spouse, and part owner of a vet owned, operated and staffed livery service, it pains me to say that I'm not sure the public opinion case is yours to win either. We will do all we can to employ vets, but could not accommodate a driver's service animal in our vehicle for a myriad of reasons. I'd do whatever possible to offer dispatch, reservations, back office positions. But we have real employees - again, you are an IC. Not much ADA influence there. As for seizures, at least here, a DOT physical would not be enough, because a doctor must certify treatment and at least 6 mos seizure free.
> 
> I wish you luck, but agree with another poster who suggested this may not be the ideal job choice for you. not that there is any shame in that. I may help run our company, I own the IT, process and education, marketing and promotional aspects, but there is no way in hell I could be a chauffeur. I am lacking in my spatial relations skills, I tend to drop the f bomb behind the wheel like a Tourette patient, and am nearly physically unable to pass on a two lane highway without closing my eyes in fear. My operations mgr said I could be a top notch DC cabby!


We're stepping back 100 years. Allowing Uber to pass off employees as contractors. Rather than Uber (her employer), reviewing the situation with some detail and a reasonable and fair process, some D-bag riders get to give her, a disabled but capable worker, her "employee" review. Then 3 days to fix her "problem".

I would DEFINITELY file a law suit on this one. The ACLU might be a good choice. Wish you the best.


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

Good for you to have opion. when you havent serviced to judge me after i have been shot up and blown up. i live my life for the sacrifice i made.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

kalo said:


> We're stepping back 100 years. Allowing Uber to pass off employees as contractors. Rather than Uber (her employer), reviewing the situation with some detail and a reasonable and fair process, some D-bag riders get to give her, a disabled but capable worker, her "employee" review. Then 3 days to fix her "problem".
> 
> I would DEFINITELY file a law suit on this one. The ACLU might be a good choice. Wish you the best.


I am not saying I agree with the employment status. I expect the IRS/DOL will eventually change that.
I am actually surprised it has not happened already.

As it stands now, she is an independent contractor. There is no ADA protection in this case, her rights are not violated by her clients EVEN IF they are d-bags.
The ACLU is not going to get inside of the minds of some passengers who gave low ratings to a service provider. She is not an employee, she is not a consumer. There really is nothing there to file. Even if she was an employee, this would be tough. Since they deactivate drivers based on low ratings, it would be tough to prove discrimination on Uber's part since they deactivate other drivers for low ratings. If the low ratings are due to race, creed, color, or disability, the case would be against the consumers, and that is never going to happen. So at best, the entire rating system could be challenged as potentially discriminating (and it probably is) but in that case, hundreds of thousands of online review/feedback systems would be at risk.

It seems to me, once again, Uber has "innovated" another half baked system with no long range vision. For the last year, I have read thousands of driver posts online discussing their retaliatory ratings. (No tip? 1!!! ) Riders, angry over surge prices, or the concept of being rated by a driver, leave low ratings. Tit for tat, meaningless reviews. How was this NOT anticipated?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> He is my seizure and PTSD Service Dog no one has the right to say I have to do without him medically. If you have been prescribed by a Dr a service dog due to a medical condition. No company or individual has the right to impede your medical condition and cause your condition to be impeded. There's those that don't understand and discriminate how important our Service Dogs are to our health as they don't have to live with the mental and physical issues we live with every day. I live with 20 years army service injuries and added another 10 years with DOD in Iraq and Afghanistan being blown up and shot up. And I am being told that doesn't matter. And I am surviving the best I can.


Goober is still amazed that States aren't requiring DOT Health Cards for commercial drivers like they do for Limos/Taxis...

Just waiting for some background-check-cleared person to croak of a heart attack/seizure etc.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> Good for you to have opion. when you havent serviced to judge me after i have been shot up and blown up. i live my life for the sacrifice i made.


You posted your opinion to a public forum. You indicated that you believe you have a legal case, and some pointed out that you probably don't. I was completely respectful in my response, and I think others were too. If you are this easily agitated, then you probably are not cut out for a professional driving gig-wounded vet or not, We have wounded vets on staff. I think they would say the same. This field requires thick skin, and the ability to pick up on your passenger's frame of mind. It does NOT require a PASSENGER picking up on YOUR frame of mind. This is not a personal judgement: it is just a factual statement, as was the statement that there is no ADA protection involved here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I am a disabled vet with a service dog with a 4.35 rating working for Uber in Colorado Springs CO and had my account deactivated.
> 
> I have dealt with as a female Uber driver with some riders threatening aggressive, physical threats of harm and abusive drunk riders even a rider threatening to hurt my service dog,
> Even a female drunk passenger of a rider who sexually reached between my legs and sexually assaulted me from the system and I have always submitted reports of incidents and rated the clients poorly for their behavior or the conduct of there passengers.
> ...


So sorry to hear this Jamie..Uber usually allows an option to become reactivated. Have you tried that option?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Goober said:


> Goober is still amazed that States aren't requiring DOT Health Cards for commercial drivers like they do for Limos/Taxis...
> 
> Just waiting for some background-check-cleared person to croak of a heart attack/seizure etc.


Our chauffeurs are exempt from DOT requirements because we don't do interstate business, and our limo is small. Only our bus drivers require DOT. But we use DOT standards for medical requirements to be safe. It's just a good idea.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Our chauffeurs are exempt from DOT requirements because we don't do interstate business, and our limo is small. Only our bus drivers require DOT. But we use DOT standards for medical requirements to be safe. It's just a good idea.


In Minnesota even to drive Limo-Plated Sedans for livery you need at least a DOT Health Card...same for Taxis...Uber...NOPE


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Goober said:


> In Minnesota even to drive Limo-Plated Sedans for livery you need at least a DOT Health Card...same for Taxis...Uber...NOPE


I think it gets rather tricky when localities try to enforce DOT regulations. I think they can refer to it as a guideline, but if it comes down to actually enforcing it as a DOT, it requires DPS as is my understanding We went through this with the city of Austin regarding minibuses. They have absolutely no authority to even board our bus for an inspection, they have no authority to view our driver log books either.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> As it stands now, she is an independent contractor. There is no ADA protection in this case


This is why Uber needs to be sued many times over. Eventually the courts and regulators will get it right.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I would like to see someone challenge this whole " independent contractor" line.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I recieved a text message from uber telling me to " go to north adelaide where people are veiwing the app." 
Im of the opinion this is a work direction,


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

If I can find a no win no fee lawyer who has the balls to take this on, ill go there.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> If I can find a no win no fee lawyer who has the balls to take this on, ill go there.


Better call saul


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

kalo said:


> This is why Uber needs to be sued many times over. Eventually the courts and regulators will get it right.


There is no way to sue for discrimination unless she can prove that low ratings were because she has a service animal. Even that would be difficult, a rating is based on satisfaction. I could say the dog stunk. I could say the dog growled at me. Or the dog took up too much room. None of those complaints would qualify as discriminatory. Not from a consumer standpoint.

Again: She is an independent contractor.

You have to have a basis for the lawsuit.
The only applicable law suit would be the classification as an independent contractor, but that is going to be through IRS or DOL


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

suewho said:


> I would like to see someone challenge this whole " independent contractor" line.


I think there is a class action going on.
I don't see how they will continue with that model, but then again, I thought the same thing with Execucar.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

suewho said:


> If I can find a no win no fee lawyer who has the balls to take this on, ill go there.


The class-action employment classification lawsuit is already underway -as this writer explains, this could drag on indefinitely

http://techlawgic.com/2014/07/uber-...tors-disrupting-disruptive-innovation-part-i/


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Better call saul


id love to. Ive got a bit of a thing for saul, I love the fluro shirts


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

And the whole "for the record..bad idea"


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Yes sauce that refers to our army service men and women. The term originated from when they would dig the trenches. Here there are programmes to help recently returned servicemen/women who need assistance to provided with assistance dogs. Here we call it dogs for diggers, in the U.K they call it hounds for heroes. We are big fans of this service and am interested how well it works for jamie93.


good on ya!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> nevertheless a hungry lawyer might like this


Got a feeling Uber might write a check to make this one go away.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I am a disabled vet with a service dog with a 4.35 rating working for Uber in Colorado Springs CO and had my account deactivated.
> 
> I have dealt with as a female Uber driver with some riders threatening aggressive, physical threats of harm and abusive drunk riders even a rider threatening to hurt my service dog,
> Even a female drunk passenger of a rider who sexually reached between my legs and sexually assaulted me from the system and I have always submitted reports of incidents and rated the clients poorly for their behavior or the conduct of there passengers.
> ...


Would you like to do a video to be posted at love.arrestinguber.com to counter love.uber.com? if yes pls advise?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

This is a problem with the ratings system, is it can allow discrimination to go unchecked. As to whether we are legally employees or contractors is still disputed. There may be some options here for you. If nothing else works, sometimes facebook and twitter posts to Uber get their attention. The media could be your friend here.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh... I'm already starting to hurt Uber on twitter... and I haven't even got started...


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I am a disabled vet with a service dog with a 4.35 rating working for Uber in Colorado Springs CO and had my account deactivated.
> 
> I have dealt with as a female Uber driver with some riders threatening aggressive, physical threats of harm and abusive drunk riders even a rider threatening to hurt my service dog,
> Even a female drunk passenger of a rider who sexually reached between my legs and sexually assaulted me from the system and I have always submitted reports of incidents and rated the clients poorly for their behavior or the conduct of there passengers.
> ...


If I were in your position, I'd get a lawyer. I imagine Uber would be super quick to settle with you just so they could avoid their blatant discriminatory actions against you from going public. Good luck.


----------



## Michael fitzek (Oct 29, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I am a disabled vet with a service dog with a 4.35 rating working for Uber in Colorado Springs CO and had my account deactivated.
> 
> I have dealt with as a female Uber driver with some riders threatening aggressive, physical threats of harm and abusive drunk riders even a rider threatening to hurt my service dog,
> Even a female drunk passenger of a rider who sexually reached between my legs and sexually assaulted me from the system and I have always submitted reports of incidents and rated the clients poorly for their behavior or the conduct of there passengers.
> ...


Jamie! First of all, thanks for your service,am a veteran myself, both in theAustrian army and UN peacekeeping force in Syria/Golan heights, so my sympathies definitely ly with you,
However, maybe your choice to become a "personal driver" was not the best!.

Next problem, Uber X, 
Naturally a "cheaper" service attracts a wide range of clients, some of them seem to think, for the few $s minimum
Fare they own the car/driver for the duration of the ride,
At the end of the day, it's still a service industry, 
I started driving Limousines (as a licensed chauffeur!),
In Chicago about 15 years ago, and even with high end clients most of the times, I could tell you some
"Horror stories" where it takes witt,patience, but most of all, professional approach to get through the day!

Now, owner operator for 1 1/2 years, I do about 60% of my work as Uber Blck Car,
Besides a few " overserved "clients late nights I never acountered problems,
In the contrary, I met clients who in the " old days" had to relay on cabs 
And appreciate a clen car and driver who drives safe and knows where he is going!

So, in conclusion, don't drive Uber X would be more to the point!

I wish you all the best and hope you find a profession you enjoy doing!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> He is my seizure and PTSD Service Dog no one has the right to say I have to do without him medically. If you have been prescribed by a Dr a service dog due to a medical condition. No company or individual has the right to impede your medical condition and cause your condition to be impeded. There's those that don't understand and discriminate how important our Service Dogs are to our health as they don't have to live with the mental and physical issues we live with every day. I live with 20 years army service injuries and added another 10 years with DOD in Iraq and Afghanistan being blown up and shot up. And I am being told that doesn't matter. And I am surviving the best I can.


If you were able to obtain specific insurance to cover a possible dog biting accident as an independent contractor, which you are, then you might have a case with Uber. It's more of a potential pax incident that Uber may be concerned with, but doing it as a ratings hack out is another story altogether. IT doesn't appear that Uber is dinging you out for the dog, but for poor service, which many drivers face regardless of the other circumstance with the dog. jes seyin


----------



## good better best (Aug 11, 2014)

So no one cares about the sexual assault or abuse?


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I am a disabled vet with a service dog with a 4.35 rating working for Uber in Colorado Springs CO and had my account deactivated.
> 
> I have dealt with as a female Uber driver with some riders threatening aggressive, physical threats of harm and abusive drunk riders even a rider threatening to hurt my service dog,
> Even a female drunk passenger of a rider who sexually reached between my legs and sexually assaulted me from the system and I have always submitted reports of incidents and rated the clients poorly for their behavior or the conduct of there passengers.


That's just crazy! That woman needs to be off the streets! I know you submitted a report to Uber but *did you call the police on her* (and the people who threatened you?) If you were too scared to do it in the moment, maybe you could report it now if you remember the date and where you dropped her off at.

It seems like Uber wasn't much help (I'm not a driver so I don't know what their policy is on dealing with bad riders) but if you reported it, were the police any help? I know it doesn't make what happened to you any easier but maybe it will keep it from happening to someone else.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I am a female, and a veteran too but I can't help but think you're playing the victim a little bit AND have the whole pity party going on. First, why is it necessary to have your service dog with you when you drive?? I have BAD allergies to dogs and I can imagine, some of your passengers do too... not to mention your dog takes up a spot in the car and as a result, passengers may have to cram in. Also, of all of the passengers I've picked up, I've only had 2 or 3 that I would say were a pain in the ass. I've never been sexually grabbed or assaulted. I am not sure why your luck and experience with passengers has been poor but a 4.35 rating is pretty low. I've dropped to 4.6 once and I agree it is hard to maintain a high rating with UBER but, I can honestly say that maybe UBER isn't the right job for you. Do you converse with passengers? Do you provide water? Do you ask them if they have a preferred route or should you just follow your GPS..... there is a reason why you're attitude is the way it is and why passengers are rating you poorly. The fact you've gotten NO feedback sucks and is of no help to you. Maybe you can try LYFT? Look at anything about you that passengers may be rating you poorly on and try and work on it. Determine if having your dog with you is really necessary too. Sorry and good luck.


----------



## good better best (Aug 11, 2014)

So a guy makes up a story about a black guy trying to rob him and everyone believes it until a gun expert debunks it but we don't believe this woman has been sexually and verbally assaulted?


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

[QU OTE="Uber_Stephanie, pos t: 7 0859 , member: 3013"]I completely understand but you have seizures and you drive for Uber? I am not sure that is the safest thing to do. Not saying you shouldn't work but maybe this rating thing was a blessing in disguise. Like what 007 said, Uber didn't discriminate against you, maybe your riders did. I would be on your side if Uber contacted you because they were getting complaints about your service dog but your ratings is the reason you were deactivated not your animal. I know what it's like to be discriminated against, no. 1 being black, no. 2 being a female, and no. 3 having a service animal, so I understand but this is irrelevant to your situation. Take care and good luck with your future endeavors![/QUOTE]
If Jamie picked me up, i would feel compelled to ask her to pull over and let me drive. I would be in fear for all of us if she drove. Just saying!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Kaz said:


> I am a female, and a veteran too but I can't help but think you're playing the victim a little bit AND have the whole pity party going on. First, why is it necessary to have your service dog with you when you drive?? I have BAD allergies to dogs and I can imagine, some of your passengers do too... not to mention your dog takes up a spot in the car and as a result, passengers may have to cram in. Also, of all of the passengers I've picked up, I've only had 2 or 3 that I would say were a pain in the ass. I've never been sexually grabbed or assaulted. I am not sure why your luck and experience with passengers has been poor but a 4.35 rating is pretty low. I've dropped to 4.6 once and I agree it is hard to maintain a high rating with UBER but, I can honestly say that maybe UBER isn't the right job for you. Do you converse with passengers? Do you provide water? Do you ask them if they have a preferred route or should you just follow your GPS..... there is a reason why you're attitude is the way it is and why passengers are rating you poorly. The fact you've gotten NO feedback sucks and is of no help to you. Maybe you can try LYFT? Look at anything about you that passengers may be rating you poorly on and try and work on it. Determine if having your dog with you is really necessary too. Sorry and good luck.


Under the American Disabilities Act a person with a service animal can not be denied service nor employment. What is the difference than if he had a PAX with a service animal. Results still the same a dog was in the car.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I am familiar with with the ADA- I have had training on this at work. I have dealt with employees who fall under ADA and you can only accomodate these individuals so much!! UBER is not discriminating against her, it's the passengers that are giving her low ratings. Just because she is ADA, doesn't mean she should be allowed low ratings while the rest of us work very hard to maintain our ratings. She needs to think about whether this is the right type of job for her. I am sorry, I don't think people are seeing what I am. If you have seizures to the point where you are considered disabled, driving people around is NOT safe!!



pengduck said:


> Under the American Disabilities Act a person with a service animal can not be denied service nor employment. What is the difference than if he had a PAX with a service animal. Results still the same a dog was in the car.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I am a disabled vet with a service dog with a 4.35 rating working for Uber in Colorado Springs CO and had my account deactivated.
> 
> I have dealt with as a female Uber driver with some riders threatening aggressive, physical threats of harm and abusive drunk riders even a rider threatening to hurt my service dog,
> Even a female drunk passenger of a rider who sexually reached between my legs and sexually assaulted me from the system and I have always submitted reports of incidents and rated the clients poorly for their behavior or the conduct of there passengers.
> ...


There comes a time where you have to stop being a victim.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

good better best said:


> So no one cares about the sexual assault or abuse?


Those belong to a phone call to the police. Uber is not the police.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I think it would be hard for your passengers to understand why you would need a service dog to drive. 

When I or most think of service dogs we think blind people. Which obviously you are not since you are driving. 

You say it's for seizures and ptsd but unless you explain how the dog helps in those matters I really don't understand where you are coming from. 

Plus being prone to seizures to the point of needing a dog for it, I don't see how driving is an ideal gig. 

I get you need to work and it's a shit situation out there for you but there has to be something out there more ideal than driving people.


----------



## good better best (Aug 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Those belong to a phone call to the police. Uber is not the police.


I agree but what would uber do if they were presented with evidence of a rider acting so despicably? Would uber deactivate them as quickly as they did this young woman? That question interests me. Has anyone heard of a rider being deactivated for low ratings, or complaints about their behavior.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

good better best said:


> I agree but what would uber do if they were presented with evidence of a rider acting so despicably?


If there was an actual police report turned in to verify the facts, I'd expect them to act accordingly. Not saying they would, but they'd be foolish not to eliminate those kinds of pax.


> Would uber deactivate them as quickly as they did this young woman?


Blowing smoke up some CSR's ass isn't going to get her anywhere nor are claims without police report substantiation, imho. I owned a business for many years that provided training for discrimination and sexual harassment for several dozen people. There are logical and reasonable steps to take to PROVE such things. With PROOF from others in writing, such as police reports, it should be very easy. Sensational claims without 3rd party verifications are pissing in the wind for the most part.



> That question interests me. Has anyone heard of a rider being deactivated for low ratings, or complaints about their behavior.


I've seen pax ratings in the 3 zone. It doesn't appear they are held to the same standards or they may have been new and got a bad hit on 1 ride to bring them down. Maybe puked in a drivers car or something. I also think that if there was a serious issue reported in writing on a particular pax, especially by more than 1 driver, that pax would get a. a warning and b. on another offense, elimination. But again, just guessin.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Pax with low ratings should suffer the same penalties as drivers if there is going to be any merit to the rating system. Uber do have an acceptance rate policy for drivers so theoretically luber dont penalize riders for low ratings.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Again: She is an independent contractor.
> 
> You have to have a basis for the lawsuit.


"Labor attorneys believe that Uber and Lyft drivers are in the same boat. "Drivers' economics are 100 percent controlled by the company, there are consequences for not accepting fares, their work performance is monitored, and they can be terminated and deactivated at any time for any reason," said Beth Ross, the attorney who litigated the FedEx case. "Those are the most important facts.""

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/10/30/uber-driver-firing-policy/

More lawsuits and exposure to Uber's abusive conduct and undocumented policies for firing are needed. Uber needs to accommodate drivers with disabilities. Perhaps some sort of "service dog onboard" notification pops up for drivers like the OP who needs to have an alert dog nearby, it would give riders who wouldn't want to ride with the dog an option to cancel.

Abused by Uber??? FILE MORE LAWSUITS... Get the abuse stopped!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I would like to point out that it doesn't matter one bit if Uber declares you an indendant contractor or not. The law is very clear here. Just because Uber wants you to be an independant contractor, it does not mean you are. 

As it stands now, it appears that Uber drivers are indeed employees. Just because Uber has misclassified their workers, does not mean workers do not have rights under the ADA law.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I would like to point out that it doesn't matter one bit if Uber declares you an indendant contractor or not. The law is very clear here. Just because Uber wants you to be an independant contractor, it does not mean you are.
> 
> As it stands now, it appears that Uber drivers are indeed employees. Just because Uber has misclassified their workers, does not mean workers do not have rights under the ADA law.


First, you are putting the cart before the horse. Until it is proven otherwise, she is an IC, and does not have ADA protections. The current class action has been bouncing around and narrowed to CA only and is still in discovery. _The truth is, it will probably linger for years - because politicians all over the country have enjoyed the social media popularity gained by supporting Uber/Lyft. It has made Republicans "Cool" on twitter, and has ironically put Democrats at odds with the very labor unions which kept them in office. If you ever listen to the politicians attempt to explain their support of something they typically condemn, it would be comical if it were not affecting real people. (but I digress)....._

Back to the alleged discrimination/whatever: even if she GETS ADA protection, she would have to prove that UBER let her go because of her disability. If Uber lets her go because customer's don't give her high enough ranking, that is not discrimination, that is the right of a customer to just not think she is 5 star. No one has told her she cannot bring her dog, right? In fact, it seems her complaint is about unruly passengers. Did she call the police? Did Uber force her to give low rated passengers a ride and NOT call the police? Actually I see nothing in her posts indicating any relationship between her deactivation and her disability. She had low ratings, they dropped her after a 3 days. That seems to be how they handle things. I'm sure there are plenty of drivers who are NOT disabled, who DON'T have service dogs, who have been deactivated in the same manner.

Don't confuse my assessment of the poster's legal standing with any defense of Uber, per se.
I hope they ARE found to be misclassifying their drivers. Their avoidance of taxes, insurance and laws are the ONLY reason they have made a dent in the market. Once they provide the same securities, pay the same taxes, etc. as the rest of us, they are just another transportation company, booking rides, collecting money, and sending drivers to transfer passengers from point A to point B.

( Keep in mind, once that ruling takes place, the gig is up)


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have passed a DOT medical by Uber and was cleared as seizures which were caused by multiple IED injuries and are controlled by medications and my PTSD was a lot worse and was controlled by 14 medication from the flash backs, blackouts, nightmares etc fighting PTSD for 10 years. After 12 suicides trying to survive life after deployments and lengthy service time has left me with a lot. when I was prescribed a Service Dog which are specially trained and non aggressive and don't crave attention from passengers but watches over me. Roscoe is part of my life for survival reducing me down to 4 medications.

The abusive and drunk and aggressive types in Colorado Springs CO has changed a lot with a great deal of angry drunks. The first night my service Dog came out with me and UBer was notified he was on onboard and my Service Dog registration and Dr prescription and paperwork proving he was valid. Under federal law I don't have to prove him necessary and produce any documentation but I have nothing to hide so I validated him being with me.

I had a military drunk guy hit my service dog for no reason just to be cruel. And my dog was in the rear of my vehicle doing no one harm then he proceeded to threaten me saying he was going to smack me in the face for no reason. I was scared for my safety pulled over and dropped him on the side of I25 highway.

I was professional with my dealings with our riders who a great deal understood my Service Dog being vested and indentification and signage on vehicle he was onboard. Especially with disabled plates or tags and placard on vehicle showing I was a disabled veteran.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I have passed a DOT medical by Uber and was cleared as seizures which were caused by multiple IED injuries and are controlled by medications and my PTSD was a lot worse and was controlled by 14 medication from the flash backs, blackouts, nightmares etc fighting PTSD for 10 years. After 12 suicides trying to survive life after deployments and lengthy service time has left me with a lot. when I was prescribed a Service Dog which are specially trained and non aggressive and don't crave attention from passengers but watches over me. Roscoe is part of my life for survival reducing me down to 4 medications.
> 
> The abusive and drunk and aggressive types in Colorado Springs CO has changed a lot with a great deal of angry drunks. The first night my service Dog came out with me and UBer was notified he was on onboard and my Service Dog registration and Dr prescription and paperwork proving he was valid. Under federal law I don't have to prove him necessary and produce any documentation but I have nothing to hide so I validated him being with me.
> 
> ...


I still don't see what type of legal claim you believe have against Uber (?) you should have called the police on the abusive passenger, you definitely would have a case against him.


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

Feeling and thoughts I had was that they had my best interest and safety of there drivers in mind I left it in there hands for them to take the appropriate action against the riders. After the constant form emails that where showing there lack of real concern that as a driver I werent a priority to the company


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I still don't see what type of legal claim you believe have against Uber (?) you should have called the police on the abusive passenger, you definitely would have a case against him.


Are you a lawyer?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I have passed a DOT medical by Uber and was cleared as seizures which were caused by multiple IED injuries and are controlled by medications and my PTSD was a lot worse and was controlled by 14 medication from the flash backs, blackouts, nightmares etc fighting PTSD for 10 years. After 12 suicides trying to survive life after deployments and lengthy service time has left me with a lot.


Holy crap you should not be in a position where you're driving people around all day long. You have no right to put others at potential risk. You have a lot of baggage from your difficult past and you should look for a stationary job. I don't mean any disrespect but I'd be furious if a driver with your medical history (especially 12 suicide attempts) was driving my father or sister somewhere.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Holy crap you should not be in a position where you're driving people around all day long. You have no right to put others at potential risk. You have a lot of baggage from your difficult past and you should look for a stationary job.


Are you a doctor?


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

No one has the right to judge me.
I qualified just like any other driver.
If you think you do walk in my boots and serve and know how it feels to struggle and try and survive. Then try and cast the first stone at me.
I saw and witnessed so many horrors as a medic and no one has the right to judge me what I saw I gave it my all. Even at the cost of my own life. Even to the point of getting depleted uranium poisoning in Afghanistan following up with cancer since now being in remission 3 years after multiple radiation therapy.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

kalo said:


> Are you a lawyer?


No, but I'm an employer. I am capable of reading, interpreting and following labor laws. I also understand contract law, and the implications of "at will employment"


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> First, you are putting the cart before the horse. Until it is proven otherwise, she is an IC, and does not have ADA protections.


I agree with 90% of what you are saying, but she not not an IC and it doesnt matter if Uber has a contract stating so.

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Type-of-Relationship

"Although a contract may state that the worker is an employee or an independent contractor, this is not sufficient to determine the worker's status. The IRS is not required to follow a contract stating that the worker is an independent contractor, responsible for paying his or her own self employment tax. How the parties work together determines whether the worker is an employee or an independent contractor."


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> No one has the right to judge me.
> I qualified just like any other driver.
> If you think you do walk in my boots and serve and know how it feels to struggle and try and survive. Then try and cast the first stone at me.
> I saw and witnessed so many horrors as a medic and no one has the right to judge me what I saw I gave it my all. Even at the cost of my own life. Even to the point of getting depleted uranium poisoning in Afghanistan following up with cancer since now being in remission 3 years after multiple radiation therapy.


Your service was honorable, and I'm sorry for your suffering, but none of that is relevant to your having a lower than acceptable rating in a lousy system which you signed on for. The rating system may suck, but it sucks for healthier drivers who were not vets.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I agree with 90% of what you are saying, but she not not an IC and it doesnt matter if Uber has a contract stating so.
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Type-of-Relationship
> 
> "Although a contract may state that the worker is an employee or an independent contractor, this is not sufficient to determine the worker's status. The IRS is not required to follow a contract stating that the worker is an independent contractor, responsible for paying his or her own self employment tax. How the parties work together determines whether the worker is an employee or an independent contractor."


Agreed, I've always thought they should be stopped in their tracks, along with a lot of limo companies which use the same IC status to shirk responsibilities. In spite of the clear rules, so far no one has been able to legally change this model with Uber. They have been getting away with no unemployment tax, etc for years. Until the courts change this, she can call herself the CEO of Uber, it won't matter legally. Look how long drivers gave challenged Execucar, to no avail.

I do find it ironic that so many UberX drivers are eager to see laws applied on their behalf against a company which only exists because it proudly skirted laws. Go figure! Lol


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> My condition is controlled by medications and he is my service dog to be my safe guard and for the PTSD. I passed a Uber DOT medical even as a cancer survivor. No one can say I cannot work and earn a little extra on my disability to survive. You think its easy surviving as a disabled veteran. Or I choose to live my life like this. You have to be crazy.


thank you for your service! You are a business woman...a "good" business decision would be to find a different business. On both fronts, rider and Uber, driving may not be the best choice given your unfortunate circumstances, irrespective of your disability...driving a vehicle just may not be your best business choice.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

kalo said:


> We're stepping back 100 years. Allowing Uber to pass off employees as contractors. Rather than Uber (her employer), reviewing the situation with some detail and a reasonable and fair process, some D-bag riders get to give her, a disabled but capable worker, her "employee" review. Then 3 days to fix her "problem".
> 
> I would DEFINITELY file a law suit on this one. The ACLU might be a good choice. Wish you the best.


I work for NO ONE... especially Uber....would never even consider it...hell, it's a COMPUTER for God's sake.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> No one has the right to judge me.
> I qualified just like any other driver.
> If you think you do walk in my boots and serve and know how it feels to struggle and try and survive. Then try and cast the first stone at me.
> I saw and witnessed so many horrors as a medic and no one has the right to judge me what I saw I gave it my all. Even at the cost of my own life. Even to the point of getting depleted uranium poisoning in Afghanistan following up with cancer since now being in remission 3 years after multiple radiation therapy.


I drive for Uber because as a CPA for years, my 45 years of heart decease put me in a position where I had to quit my job and land on permanent disability. I have also been diagnosed with suffering from childhood trauma and PST from significant medical procedures that started at the age of 10. I understand what you are going through and I salute you and respect you. Also, I stated that I understand what you're going through, but I won't say I relate to your to your trauma you experienced from serving our country.

However, I feel like telling you, please stop being a victim. This may not be the job for you. Perhaps you made your passengers nervous of just uncomfortable when explaining your personal life or need for a service dog. I don't know. As long as you keep looking for something you can do to work, you'll be ok.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> Feeling and thoughts I had was that they had my best interest and safety of there drivers in mind I left it in there hands for them to take the appropriate action against the riders. After the constant form emails that where showing there lack of real concern that as a driver I werent a priority to the company


Did they ever advise you to call the police? If you gave them a full description of the assault and they did not act on it , they may be guilty of some negligence as it pertains to public safety, but I am quite sure that their position about you being an independent contractor will hinder any claims of wrongdoing against you (unless the passenger was left active, then perhaps it could be argued that you could be at future risk)
The drivers need to realize when they sign on as an independent contractor, they have agreed to assume certain responsibilities, making it difficult for the courts to rule in your favor. If it were that easy, the current class actions would be settled already. :-(

If you have emails reporting this assault, you should contact the first level of DPS for guidance on getting this reported as a public safety threat, IMO


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

@Jamie93
I think you are here to just play the victim card.

First off, if you need a service animal at all times with you then by you driving you are putting yourself and the riders safety at risk ????

Second, many people are allergic to dogs, so you still expect 5 stars from riders who may be allergic?

Third, the dog is taking space and will definitely make the rider feel uncomfortable

Fourth, Uber is not at fault here one bit. You very well knew that Uber has a standard for a rating system, so if customers rated you low for whatever reason, why are you blaming Uber for it?

Based on what I have read and especially since you have f***ing dog in the car I would happily rate you a 1 as well


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

tx ride I submitted a report on the assault and was told to leave it in there hands to handle.
Working this job I had my Aspen Chrysler luxury SUV trashed by a male drunk on his girl friends account he vomited 2nd row leather seat and floor and down himself and down window and interior door into door switch system then he proceeded to take a bottle of the complimentary water and pour it all into door and switch system. I pulled over immediately and ended the trip in a professional manner he was let off on the side of the road. He got out of the vehicle with his girl friend he then threw the bottled water at front passenger car door and started kicking right side rear door panel in.
Another occasions multiple domestics in the rear seats by boy friend and girl friends and husband and wife's being drunk having a full on fight striking each other. One husband using his closed fist on his wife and the wife picking up a complimentary bottle of water and throwing it at the husband but I cannot see how she missed him. But instead hitting me in the back of the head while I was driving at posted speed 65 mph on a major highway.
The most bizarre case four drunk males stealing the rear carpeted mats on my other new Ford Edge vehicle.


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

FAS I can see your ignorance and you being a fool that has no clue. What Service Dogs are that they more highly trained and better groomed then most human beings.
Educate yourself before making statements.
November 11th on A&E a documentary on Service Dogs. There is approximately 150000 PTSD sufferers that are Vets. These dogs increase our survival rate and don't judge us for what we have had to do in the name of God and country.
It's ignorant persons like you that don't have a idea what it is to serve your country. And for your answer it takes sacrifice.
The vehicle is mine not the clients and they are guests and they are required to abide a code of conduct. When they don't act appropriately a professional warning is necessary to be given when it threatens my safety and the safety of my passengers. I Willnt be humiliated or threatened or have my Service Dog threatened with harm or hit for no reason. Which has happened to him being struck by a passenger for no reason. Most of my bad ratings I recieved where retaliation by riders for me grading them and reporting clients for misconduct and bizarre behavior and inappropriate misconduct. Everyone believes that being a nasty drunk is a excuse to act and behave badly and make threats towards a driver. We are told by Uber by a form email the will take the appropriate action against the rider. I very much doubt Uber removed these riders from the system they allege they are concerned For the safety of there partners.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

This is going to be long winded - so get your seatbelt on. I've read through most of the replies here. Some are right, some are WAY off base. I'm not pretending to be a lawyer here, I'm actually disabled, and I have to deal with the ADA law(s) when I apply for employment. I also know the strict rules around CDL licensing and intra-state/inter-state driver licenses.

If you would like to know how I am disabled, PM me. I won't go into detail here. This one word will cover everything - Prosthetic.

From what I've read here - people are confused about ADA, how does it apply to them and how it applies to businesses. I'm only going to talk about employment and the ADA. There's accessibility rules related to public transportation and access to public and private facilities that I don't want to cover at this time, it's just too convoluted and really doesn't need to be covered since we are talking about employment vs. access.

ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) laws can be found here in it's entirety (enjoy the light read) : http://www.eeoc.gov/eeoc/publications/adahandbook.cfm
Independent contractors are just that - Independent. You can be accepted or rejected based on BUSINESS requirements. Nothing has to do with reasonable accommodations. Since YOU are employing YOURSELF, it's YOU that are responsible for your own accommodations. As long as YOUR SELF PROVIDED ACCOMMODATIONS do not break or otherwise go against regulations in your industry (i.e. you are a welder, and your are a IC, your disability requires you to remove safety features from the welding torch endangering other people) you are good to go.
ADA laws break down into 3 things for EMPLOYERS (which you are not an employee of UBER, LYFT, Etc...) hiring, accommodations and rules around when someone becomes disabled during employment. Again - NOT COVERED because you are an IC.
Intrastate and Inter-state commerce around driving for public reasons (passengers, freight, etc..) are strictly covered. Each state has their own laws and there are federal laws that are above that. This would be closer to what our industry would be regulated to. As independent contractors - we would be required to follow these rules, not ADA. 
I personally would have a HUGH struggle getting a CDL. I can get it, it would just take a very long time, many oversights, documentation, visits to doctors. I would be required to get assessed every 6 months after getting my CDL, because that's what the regulations call for. 
I can tell you right now - if you are on any kind of mood-altering medications, you CAN NOT DRIVE PERIOD. End of story, find another job. This isn't even a joke. No one in the transportation field would ever hire you. Please don't take this personally - it's covered under federal and every state's local transportation laws. 
If you have any questions about ADA, CDL/Federal transportation laws, etc.. Feel free to PM me. Again, I AM NOT A LAWYER, but I've dealt with this personally and professionally to guide you to Google and other places that have excellent documentation and resources to help you answer your questions.

NOW - as for any type of assault or civil issues - YOU ARE 100% RESPONSIBLE TO HANDLE THAT SITUATION. If you get hit by a water bottle, something stolen, etc.. UBER, LYFT, SIDECAR are NOT RESPONSIBLE. You need to file your police report, you are responsible for legal counsel, going to court, etc..

SO you know my background, I was an independent contractor from 1998 to 2002 driving for a Chicago based messenger company. I then worked inside as a dispatcher and new driver trainer for 3 years. I trained all their new drivers (also independent contractors) on how to use the companies internal systems, procedures, etc... I primarily do IT consulting work for transportation companies (i.e. computer systems for logistics). I have also been disabled since 2013.

Hopefully what I've described above will help some folks. Again - if you have any direct questions, please PM me.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> tx ride I submitted a report on the assault and was told to leave it in there hands to handle.
> Working this job I had my Aspen Chrysler luxury SUV trashed by a male drunk on his girl friends account he vomited 2nd row leather seat and floor and down himself and down window and interior door into door switch system then he proceeded to take a bottle of the complimentary water and pour it all into door and switch system. I pulled over immediately and ended the trip in a professional manner he was let off on the side of the road. He got out of the vehicle with his girl friend he then threw the bottled water at front passenger car door and started kicking right side rear door panel in.
> Another occasions multiple domestics in the rear seats by boy friend and girl friends and husband and wife's being drunk having a full on fight striking each other. One husband using his closed fist on his wife and the wife picking up a complimentary bottle of water and throwing it at the husband but I cannot see how she missed him. But instead hitting me in the back of the head while I was driving at posted speed 65 mph on a major highway.
> The most bizarre case four drunk males stealing the rear carpeted mats on my other new Ford Edge vehicle.


If you have proof of this exchange, THAT is what you take to authorities. THAT is probably actionable. But you really should always call the the police if you witness, or are a victim of, a crime. (Regardless of whether you are an employee OR an IC)


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

DjTim said:


> This is going to be long winded - so get your seatbelt on. I've read through most of the replies here. Some are right, some are WAY off base. I'm not pretending to be a lawyer here, I'm actually disabled, and I have to deal with the ADA law(s) when I apply for employment. I also know the strict rules around CDL licensing and intra-state/inter-state driver licenses.
> 
> If you would like to know how I am disabled, PM me. I won't go into detail here. This one word will cover everything - Prosthetic.
> 
> ...


Being a Medic with a nurses background and a past EMT as a volunteer firefighter. I gave full disclosure all my meds especially those for my post menopausal condition, and being a cancer survivor. I passed the required DOT medical legally and submitted my DOT card and certificate to Uber as required. That fulfilled the governor hickenlooper requirements that ride sharing companys that was put into law here in CO


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> Being a Medic with a nurses background and a past EMT as a volunteer firefighter. I gave full disclosure all my meds especially those for my post menopausal condition, and being a cancer survivor. I passed the required DOT medical legally and submitted my DOT card and certificate to Uber as required. That fulfilled the governor hickenlooper requirements that ride sharing companys that was put into law here in CO


I'm going to be really rough here, so I apologize since you are stating your a vet (thank you for your service)- and I'm only going to reply once to this, and not keep this going.

NO ****ING way you can be driving and even get near a DOT certification. I don't care that you are in Colorado (BTW, I just looked at their medical screen for interstate - you would never pass EVER). I don't care if your a medic, nurse, doctor, trainer, etc. It doesn't matter if you have a service animal. You stated you are on 14 different types of medications, and are prone to seizures. If you have 1 seizure in a 365 day period, that disqualifies you from driving even a normal passenger car for a 1 year PERIOD.

PLEASE find another line of work. There are plenty of ex-military services that can help. They can help place you into jobs that are suited for your listed disabilities. I understand that you may feel that this is the ONLY way to make money, but you are endangering not only passengers but other drivers (like myself).

I am willing to help you out, via e-mail or even phone to get you in contact with the right services, but PLEASE DO NOT DRIVE. Again, I know I'm really rough and being a dick in saying this.

Edit: I just checked again with the medial checklist that Colorado provides - they follow the US DOT regulations for commercial DOT medical card requirements.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> Being a Medic with a nurses background and a past EMT as a volunteer firefighter. I gave full disclosure all my meds especially those for my post menopausal condition, and being a cancer survivor. I passed the required DOT medical legally and submitted my DOT card and certificate to Uber as required. That fulfilled the governor hickenlooper requirements that ride sharing companys that was put into law here in CO


Surprised to learn that CO has no seizure free period. In TX you must have a comprehensive dr report and be 3mo free to drive.

So you are a nurse? I think I'd rather do that Pt than drive drunks. At least you can drug the unruly ppl!!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I'm going to be really rough here, so I apologize since you are stating your a vet (thank you for your service)- and I'm only going to reply once to this, and not keep this going.
> 
> NO ****ING way you can be driving and even get near a DOT certification. I don't care that you are in Colorado (BTW, I just looked at their medical screen for interstate - you would never pass EVER). I don't care if your a medic, nurse, doctor, trainer, etc. It doesn't matter if you have a service animal. You stated you are on 14 different types of medications, and are prone to seizures. If you have 1 seizure in a 365 day period, that disqualifies you from driving even a normal passenger car for a 1 year PERIOD.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I thought I read Colorado had no seizure. The DOT part definitely sounds off .... Hell, my husband couldn't pass his due to just SLIGHT hypertension (has to give up the pizza and whiskey!!! Lol)


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Hmmm...I thought I read Colorado had no seizure. The DOT part definitely sounds off .... Hell, my husband couldn't pass his due to just SLIGHT hypertension (has to give up the pizza and whiskey!!! Lol)


I just edited my post. Colorado follows the US DOT regulations. It's a 1 year waiting period after having a seizure. You can drive after 1 year free of seizures and you can not be on any controlling drugs.

Edit again: I just found that there is a exemption in Colorado for passenger transport:


Anyone with a medical condition causing a lapse of consciousness must submit a physician statement certifying one's ability to drive.


Medical waiver needed before being licensed to drive commercial vehicles if individual has a disqualifying medical condition. May be considered for a license to drive a taxi, bus or school bus if provides a physician's certification regarding treatment and recommendation requiring a degree of certainty that the condition is controlled well enough to drive safely.

I am not sure of the medical waiver and those requirements - I can't find it right now.


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Surprised to learn that CO has no seizure free period. In TX you must have a comprehensive dr report and be 3mo free to drive.
> 
> So you are a nurse? I think I'd rather do that Pt than drive drunks. At least you can drug the unruly ppl!!!


I worked as a RN with a large nursing agency here doing hospice, working in ER's, Flight nurse. Having a Service Dog didn't suit a clinical setting after being prescribed by my DR.
I even completed a firefighter DOT medical to complete fire academy since I drive a EMT unit and also work on fire trucks. I have more health checks then most to fulfill requirements


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

Tx rides said:


>


Who are you to question my integrity. I have done all with full disclosure to every agency and organization I have worked for. As there is stiff penalties to making a false statement and declaration. Especially as a Licensed nurse and working as a volunteer firefighter and EMT. And working for Uber. On all my DOT medicals etc


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> Who are you to question my integrity. I have done all with full disclosure to every agency and organization I have worked for. As there is stiff penalties to making a false statement and declaration. Especially as a Licensed nurse and working as a volunteer firefighter and EMT. And working for Uber. On all my DOT medicals etc


Okay - I'll call you out. Why would you ask such a thing on the internet? Do you really know how many trolls and people just looking for sympathy out there? Do you know how many people twist and change their side of the story to fit/make themselves look right to a small forum?

Since I don't really know the moderation rules for Uberpeople.net, most forum moderators would have put a stop to this thread a long time ago. You stated your case. Most people don't either agree with your belief or statements. I am one of these folks that don't believe that you are telling the "full" truth and disclosing whatever point your trying to make.

So - right here right now I'm calling BULLSHIT on anything your stating. If you wish to publish your SIGNED OFFICIAL MEDICAL DOT CARD feel free. I will would call bullshit, cause I know how easy it is to forge a card.


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

I started with Uber in Colorado Springs when they started in the Springs and I had like all driver to the 18th August to qualify for the incentive Uber was paying for DOT medical and Vehicle inspection required to not be waitlisted.

So you forged your DOT medical DjTim is that since you have experience.

Well I have served my community as a volunteer firefighter and EMT.
So the standards Uber and the fire station I am based at with paid firefighters have to fullfill the National standards for emergency workers. The nurse practitioner who completed my fire departments DOT and a separate DOT medical by a different nurse practitioner at the little clinic. Master copy of all DOT medicals are held by the practitioners if verification of them being a original is necessary them being bonfide as the practitioners license number is placed on the documents. Making it a legal document and stiff penalties for forgery and making a false statement. 
Since you think as a Lyft driver your a part time wannabe Lawyer.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Okay - I've never forget SHIT. I never said that my card is current. The last time I had a CDL was in 2000. I am not required to have DOT card in Illinois since I am participating in Rideshare. If I needed a card, it would be a long and involved process, and I would most likely pass on doing rideshare.* I will provide pictures of my prosthetic if needed if that's what you are asking for.*

I don't care if you are an Astronaut and flew for NASA. Being on 14 different medications as you previously stated would preclude you from doing most ANYTHING related to heavy machinery let alone being a volunteer firefighter. You would have NEVER passed the physiological exams let alone the physical exams that even volunteers are required to pass.

NURSE PRACTITIONERS ARE NOT ALLOWED TO SIGN FEDERAL MEDICAL DOT CARDS. Only licensed PHYSICIANS are. I understand each state has their own laws and regulations, but I don't see any state allowing NURSES TO SIGN OFF ON PHYSICALS THAT ARE HIGHLY REGULATED.

Hell - I'm not sure why we are even arguing here - Let's shut this down MODS!

Edit - AND **** I can't believe I got baited into replying again. 



Jamie93 said:


> I started with Uber in Colorado Springs when they started in the Springs and I had like all driver to the 18th August to qualify for the incentive Uber was paying for DOT medical and Vehicle inspection required to not be waitlisted.
> 
> So you forged your DOT medical DjTim is that since you have experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Okay - I've never forget SHIT. I never said that my card is current. The last time I had a CDL was in 2000. I am not required to have DOT card in Illinois since I am participating in Rideshare. If I needed a card, it would be a long and involved process, and I would most likely pass on doing rideshare.* I will provide pictures of my prosthetic if needed if that's what you are asking for.*
> 
> I don't care if you are an Astronaut and flew for NASA. Being on 14 different medications as you previously stated would preclude you from doing most ANYTHING related to heavy machinery let alone being a volunteer firefighter. You would have NEVER passed the physiological exams let alone the physical exams that even volunteers are required to pass.
> 
> ...


Well you should stick to your own state. As clearly yo don't know the standards for CO.
And nurse practitioners are authorized to DOT medical so much for your knowledge which counts for nothing as you show your lack of.

Even to the point you resort to profanity to try and get your point across. Very sad.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

It's sunday, please bring the intensity down a notch.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Okay - I've never forget SHIT. I never said that my card is current. The last time I had a CDL was in 2000. I am not required to have DOT card in Illinois since I am participating in Rideshare. If I needed a card, it would be a long and involved process, and I would most likely pass on doing rideshare.* I will provide pictures of my prosthetic if needed if that's what you are asking for.*
> 
> I don't care if you are an Astronaut and flew for NASA. Being on 14 different medications as you previously stated would preclude you from doing most ANYTHING related to heavy machinery let alone being a volunteer firefighter. You would have NEVER passed the physiological exams let alone the physical exams that even volunteers are required to pass.
> 
> ...


Well coincidentally, I'm sitting around on our back deck with my daughter (RN) and her husband (EMT/Firefighter) and my son (USAF Doc), and his buddy, a neurologist, a retired CSM (Iraq & Afghanistan vet), a retired Marine Gunny with service injuries, who CANNOT get a CDL) and a few other vets and medical experts from the neighborhood. I read a few posts from this thread out loud - They are the ones who threw down the shenanigans card first. I know when I've been chumped, so like you, DjTim, I'm done


----------



## Jamie93 (Oct 30, 2014)

Now who's trying to pull the wool over people's eyes tx ride.
You have a group get together of so called experts. Geez


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> Now who's trying to pull the wool over people's eyes tx ride.
> You have a group get together of so called experts. Geez


We are a military+medical family and our company hires vets. But thanks for giving us some new material for the afternoon!!! Ciao


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> uber isn't what they seem to be with all the class action suits against them from drivers etc. they aren't the company they say they are with most insurance companies voiding your insurance for working for a ride sharing company. There is so much lies and smoke and mirrors going on. Look at Travis the CEO record of companies he has started being sued in the million dollars. And the unfair practices he has done. YouTube and Google uber complaints. This company isn't as clean as it seems. The mistreated thousands of drivers working or abused or deserted by the company cannot be wrong.


YET you still work for them. And if you don't then what are you still doing here?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

This may be a dick thing to say, but is it really a sacrifice you made if you're just going to throw your past in everyone's face when you have a disagreement?

You knew there were risks when you joined the military, and the fact that you did so is obviously commendable. That doesn't mean that you get a pass on civilian life. This is not the job for you. Please accept this and reach out to whoever you can to find a more appropriate source of income. I wish you luck.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> YET you still work for them. And if you don't then what are you still doing here?


I dont work for them any more but im still here. Im interested in whats going on in the uber world. And I think some of us uber "survivors" have valid contributions to make.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

@Jamie93 I'm not gonna go into the legal stuff and whatever, that's not my thing. If you would like to try working from home, I have some resources for you. Companies that hire at home workers love to hire veterans and it may be easier for you. If you're an RN, you have some pretty nice opportunities. Let me know and I'll give you what information I have. (I've been in the WAH industry for about eight years, so I know where to go and not get scammed.)


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I am a disabled vet with a service dog with a 4.35 rating working for Uber in Colorado Springs CO and had my account deactivated.
> 
> I have dealt with as a female Uber driver with some riders threatening aggressive, physical threats of harm and abusive drunk riders even a rider threatening to hurt my service dog,
> Even a female drunk passenger of a rider who sexually reached between my legs and sexually assaulted me from the system and I have always submitted reports of incidents and rated the clients poorly for their behavior or the conduct of there passengers.
> ...


I didn't see anywhere in this post where anybody asked you this question, so I'll ask it. Do you tell each and every rider you get that you have a seizure disorder and take medications for it? If not, then why not?


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't believe I read the whole thread. It's more F'd up than hypnotoad on a bad trip. My first inclination is to think this person is either trolling you all or she needs some serious counseling. The stories she tells seem way over the top, a firefighting nurse EMT that got shot up, injured by IED's in Iran and Afghanistan then got cancer by depleted uranium? I have a friend who's brother really did get cancer (arguably) from serving over there. He was special ops, an Army Ranger I believe. That man can tell some stories, but none like this, at least not _like_ this.

14 medications? Wow. Maybe that's why most of the sentences are word soup. There, Their and They're. I would expect somebody with all that professional training to know the difference. I'm with tx rides on this one. I too am calling schenanigans. If I'm wrong, I'm very very sorry, but either way, not a good fit for uber. Personally as a rider I would probably be more comfortable if Rosco were driving.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

You left out post menopausal. Which places her age at 55+. 

So we can guess she was born in 1959. Since cut off is 30 for enlistment, she would have had to been in military no earlier than 1977 and no later than 1989. Since IED injuries only occurred in Vietnam, the explosion of the marine barracks in Lebanon in 1980's and the current GWOT - we know that she was either in Lebanon or the only injured female soldier ever not slashed across the news. 

So my conclusion. She is a troll.


----------



## Heywood Jablome (Nov 4, 2014)

Jamie93 said:


> I am a disabled vet with a service dog with a 4.35 rating working for Uber in Colorado Springs CO and had my account deactivated.
> 
> I have dealt with as a female Uber driver with some riders threatening aggressive, physical threats of harm and abusive drunk riders even a rider threatening to hurt my service dog,
> Even a female drunk passenger of a rider who sexually reached between my legs and sexually assaulted me from the system and I have always submitted reports of incidents and rated the clients poorly for their behavior or the conduct of there passengers.
> ...


Rather than contacting Uber about the sexual assault you should have contacted the police, although you probably would have had a hard time proving it. Did you at least stop the car and throw him out?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> You left out post menopausal. Which places her age at 55+.
> 
> Not necessarily, menopause can occur much earlier, even in 20 somethings. Not that im defending her. Im just pointing out she may be much younger than you assume.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

suewho said:


> I dont work for them any more but im still here. Im interested in whats going on in the uber world. And I think some of us uber "survivors" have valid contributions to make.


OK, I can respect that. Carry on. I have to admit some of this stuff can be entertaining or tragic or hysterical or sad or funny or educational or logical or legal or bustass or comical or thought provoking ; on and on and on.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> OK, I can respect that. Carry on. I have to admit some of this stuff can be entertaining or tragic or hysterical or sad or funny or educational or logical or legal or bustass or comical or thought provoking ; on and on and on.


please explain?


----------

